# Old School / Benson Pre



## cooder (Apr 25, 2020)

Yep, another nice overdrive in the stable. Sounds great, cheers BuGG!

Acrylic face plate over laser decal, relay bypass courtesy of 1776 fx.


----------



## cooder (Apr 25, 2020)

Also, I was wondering about the bass control of this with the B1M dual pot, why is that implemented like that? Is it just to have a B2M pot value at max setting or what am I missing in this configuration?
(bbzzzzzzzz.... paging Chuck...............Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck..............Chuck?  )


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah the OG has a 2M pot, this is just a workaround for more commonly sourced parts.


----------



## cooder (Apr 25, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Yeah the OG has a 2M pot, this is just a workaround for more commonly sourced parts.


Cheers, I thought that might be the story...


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 25, 2020)

Stunning. Love the "Geek A Byte" font too. kudos.


----------



## Barry (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 25, 2020)

Awesome built !

Everyones knocking it out of the park with the enclosures lately !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 26, 2020)

cooder said:


> Also, I was wondering about the bass control of this with the B1M dual pot, why is that implemented like that? Is it just to have a B2M pot value at max setting or what am I missing in this configuration?
> (bbzzzzzzzz.... paging Chuck...............Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck..............Chuck?  )



Yeah, it's to make a B2M pot because they are hard to come by.  It's actually a bit silly IMHO.  Why not cut all the impedances in half and use a single B1M pot?  The BASS control doesn't do all that much either, but apparently it does enough.  But enough about the circuit, EXCELLENT BUILD!  Nice job Cooder.  Stunning graphics.  I like the 10-turn pots for precision bias adjustment.


----------

